# General > Book & Author Requests >  As I Lay Dying by William Faulkner

## nicholasburrus

VOTE NOW!!! 


The Bundren family's odssey across the Mississipi country side to bury Addie, their wife and mother. Told in turns by each of the family members-including Addie herself-the novel ranges in mood from dark comedy to the deepest pathos.

He also has other books:

-Absalom, Absalom!

-As I Lay Dying

-Big Woods

-Go Down, Moses

-The Hamlet

-Intruder in the Dust

-Light in August

-The Reivers

-Sanctuary

-The Sound in the Fury

-The Unvanquished

-The Mansion

----------


## nicholasburrus

This is also a NEW YORK # ! SELLER

----------


## nicholasburrus

> _Originally posted by nicholasburrus_ 
> *This is also a NEW YORK # ! SELLER*


Thank you Nicholasburrus for voting

----------


## sloegin

Wow. Multiple personalities, must be fun.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I always thought it was strange that _Ulysses_ never made a top 100 seller list, even though 86 million copies of it are sold a year. I think even Faulkner would find that strange. 

What does nicholasburrus' better half think?

----------


## ihrocks

Faulkner is an original and very American voice in literature. Anything to encourage people to read this funny, moving, incredibly crafted work, I support.

ihrocks

----------


## nicholasburrus

> _Originally posted by sloegin_ 
> *Wow. Multiple personalities, must be fun.*




____________________________
THANK-YOU sloegin for voting and replying. Yes this book has multiple personalites and it is fun it is like your in the front row!!




> _Originally posted by AbdoRinbo_ 
> *I always thought it was strange that Ulysses never made a top 100 seller list, even though 86 million copies of it are sold a year. I think even Faulkner would find that strange. 
> 
> What does nicholasburrus' better half think?*



_________________________________________
AbdoRinbo THANK YOU for repling and Faulkner is dead this book came to press in 1930. I think it is great




> _Originally posted by ihrocks_ 
> *Faulkner is an original and very American voice in literature. Anything to encourage people to read this funny, moving, incredibly crafted work, I support.
> 
> ihrocks*


__________________________________________
ohrocks Thank You for your supportive Reply.
Faulkner does have a strong voice in literature' American Literature (Old South ideas) I think he is great.

I agree it is funny in some parts and it is kind of a heart Breaking story. Fualkner is a gifted author evan if he is dead.

----------


## sloegin

Abdo, where did you come across that figure?

_The Sound and Fury_, has infinitely more nuances. I'd like to see Faulkner on the sight.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

> _Originally posted by sloegin_ 
> *Abdo, where did you come across that figure?*


That figure was in an essay Stephen King wrote in _Book_ magazine (August '03). He was using it as a tool in his argument which was that our generation isn't as stupid as most intellectuals tend to believe. Apparently, _Ulysses_ is taught in hundreds of high schools and in several dozen middle schools throughout the country. &c., &c.




> _Originally posted by nicholasburrus_ 
> *_________________________________________
> AbdoRinbo THANK YOU for repling and Faulkner is dead this book came to press in 1930. I think it is great*


I was referring to Faulkner rhetorically.

----------


## sloegin

Got it.
By the way, which edition/s of _Ulysses_ have you read?

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I have the Modern Library edition. It's just my preference.

----------


## sloegin

That's what I've got. The '22 reprint looks promising, though I don't know if i can justify it.

----------


## den

<votes `yes' and patiently waits for special personalised respond-o-matic reply from Mr. Nicholasburrus>

----------


## nicholasburrus

> _Originally posted by sloegin_ 
> *Abdo, where did you come across that figure?
> 
> The Sound and Fury, has infinitely more nuances. I'd like to see Faulkner on the sight.*




_________________________________
THANK YOU again for a good reply




> _Originally posted by den_ 
> *<votes `yes' and patiently waits for special personalised respond-o-matic reply from Mr. Nicholasburrus>*




_____________________________
THANK YOU and i hope they add this book




> _Originally posted by sloegin_ 
> *Got it.
> By the way, which edition/s of Ulysses have you read?*



_____________________

2nd printing

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Ha!

----------


## nicholasburrus

Thank all

I mean it

----------


## Aesopone

Which Faulkner book is written through the POV of a mentally disabled person? Is it _Absalom, Absalom!_ I'm pretty sure it is...I personally cannot stand William Faulkner so I vote.........mmmmmmmmmmm........no. :Cool:

----------


## sloegin

It is the first chapter from _The Sound and the Fury_.

----------


## nicholasburrus

hey

hi

how are y'all today

I'm fine

----------


## Stanislaw

Multiple personalitie's, manifest againg ( to steal abdos thunder)

I have never read anything of his, I have heard about it. Is it any good.

----------


## nicholasburrus

It is all about death!!

Admin never responded to the message that was sent to him

I wonder why.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

As you say, you're only fourteen.

----------


## IWilKikU

Did the message you sent to Admin have somthing intelligent to say, or was it somthing along the lines of: Hi! Or like your next post: How are ya'll today. And I particularly liked your response to your own question: I'm fine. Or did you send him a Harry Potter book request or somthing?

----------


## nicholasburrus

No I asked him caan he post this book if I get the permission for him since my father has alot of influence upon others and their midst.

nicholasburrus

----------


## azmuse

Ay Guvalt

----------


## Jay

Nic, try to behave a little... I dunno, ehm, sane-ish...

And Admin IS busy, give that guy a break, will ya?

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Nic, am I going to have to come over there and smack the dick out of your mouth?

----------


## Azoic

HA! You kill me Ab, but seriously, I think we were all happier for those five or so days when you just kept your trap shut.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

Look at what I can do to Azoic's smug sense of self-satisfaction:




> _Originally posted by Azoic_ 
> *HA! You kill BANK! me BRAAP! Ab, but FNORD! seriously, I BONK! think we UGHHH! were all THOK! happier for those ORRHF! five or so JURP! days when you ARGH! just kept your AHHHHH . . . trap shut.*


That's right, I'll take you down a knotch.

----------


## Azoic

You said FNORD! HA! And yes, I realize (upon rereading) that what I wrote before is not what I meant. What I wanted to say was: HA! You kill me Ab, but seriously, NIC I think we were all happier for those five or so days when you just kept your trap shut. Sorry AB. No hard feelings? (or should I say sorry The Big Dick Cheney?)

Oh, and how can you take the bottom of the totem pole down a notch?

----------


## AbdoRinbo

The cat's out of the bag now.

Isn't that a little self-deprecating?

But, to answer your question, I guess theoretically you could turn the totem pole inside-out.

But only in the Bizarro world.

----------


## Azoic

self-deprecating? You mean you actually care about your ego?

I guess I might too, if I weren't so inebriated, but as it is, all I care about is eggo. Waffles sound really good right now.

BTW if we take the totem pole, and deconstruct it, then reconstruct it into 2 totem poles, mathematical-wise, perhaps one of them could be inside out.

----------


## AbdoRinbo

I was talking about you. I interpreted what you said as 'I am at the bottom of the totem pole, I can't be taken down any farther'.

If the totem-pole was big enough, it would collapse in on itself anyway.

Mmmm . . . waffles, tastey waffles.

----------


## Azoic

so you assume that I care about my ego perhaps? I like to tell people that I'm as bad as it gets, while holding my own opinion of myself ('cuz what other people think about me is none of my business).

True about the totem-pole collapsing on itself. Poor totem-pole.

Yeah, waffles, maple syrup (lots of maple syrup), and (for the omnivores out there) sausage (also smothered maple syrup)...

Some time I need to watch the Simpsons where Homer makes space waffles and write down the recipe.

----------


## sloegin

You've forgotten the butter...bad Azoic.

----------


## Azoic

yes sloe, you are absolutely right. Bad Azoic! BTW: How does sloegin differ from not sloe gin?

----------


## sloegin

Sloe gin, is made for sloe berries, they are like plums; vs. regular gin which is made from the juniper berry. It is some vile stuff.

----------


## Azoic

oh, ok. Thanks for that clarification. What does sloegin mix well with?

----------


## sloegin

The booze or me?

----------


## Azoic

yes (both, the booze mostly though, I suppose).

----------


## sloegin

I've yet to find anything, although when you are in a box, it doesn't really matter. I would stick with regular gin.

----------


## Azoic

oh. Thanks for the advice. Are you in a box?

----------


## sloegin

Yes.

If you really want to get the job done, try some poteen.

----------


## azmuse

tell us about your box, sloegin; tell us a story
(impossible to sleep otherwise)

----------


## sloegin

I need more info; what do you want this story to be about? Other than my box, because let's face it, it is not all that exciting.

----------


## Azoic

what is poteen? and what kind of box are you in? a bento box?

----------


## sloegin

Poteen is Irish grain alcohol. It's kind of like Everclear, except it tastes good and doesn't burn nearly as bad, 180 proof.

It's a Viking box.

----------


## Azoic

sounds good. I like potent booze with high flavor to burn ratios.

Too bad it's not a bento box. I like the variety.

----------


## sloegin

I wish I could fit into a PEZ dispenser.

----------


## Lindaaa

Hi I'm new to the forum but I've been using this site to help me with a lot of schoolwork. I wonder if works of William Faulkner's may be made available?

----------


## Jay

Still copyrighted, he died 1962 if I'm not mistaken. It takes 75? years after the writer died to make his work public domain. Said in a very simplified way.

----------


## Dunkin D Addict

Here's a curious question ... The lengthy list of forums for specific authors is quite comprehensive. Yet, William Faulkner seems to be missing. 

He's not necessarily my all-time favorite, but I would have to place him in the top 20 authors of the 20th century.

I'm a newby so I don't know how an author is selected for this prestigious honor. Is there a petition or something?

Anybody have any thoughts?

----------


## Logos

Most of Faulkner's works were published post-1923, so, not in the public domain. Only authors whose works (or the majority of them) *are* public domain have their own specific forums.

Lots of discussions about him though  :Smile:  listed here:

http://www.online-literature.com/for...earchid=308732

----------

